# variation in Cyp. acaule



## ellisonj132 (Dec 4, 2011)

variation in Cyp. acaule


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2011)

Those are pretty.

They tend to be all over the board like that down here in TN


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, the middle one is like none I've seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ellisonj132 (Dec 4, 2011)

yeah it stood out completely. This is a very common species in Nova Scotia. Not unusual to see several hundered in an area. The dark ones seem to be prevelent under Red and White pine here. There are also are pure white forms too. But they are quite rare. The one here still has a little pink in the venation


----------



## Dido (Dec 5, 2011)

Great pictures I like all of them. 

Do you grow a album yourself.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice comparisons


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice comparisons



Ditto.


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 7, 2011)

Very Nice to see the different shades!! Do they all grow in the same area? With the lighter one does it get more/less sun?
I have a different one than thosealso, Mine has a very light pink pouch.


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2011)

I wonder if the colour of the flower is geneticaly determined or that it is more influenced by it's enviroment. ( PH / light etc. )


----------



## Dido (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats a qouite interesting question. 

I have only light ones.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, very interesting question! I think it is fondamentally geniticaly determined... But I wonder if some environmental factors affects survival of some plants (ex : maybe white plants need more Mg to grow well?). And maybe some living factors like specific insects for pollination further some colors in some regions 

There are a lot of white cyps where we live now. The more common are light pink. Dark flowers are very rare. We find C. acaule mainly where there are a lot of firs and spruces. Soil is an acidic loam ... Podzol. I think that there is a lot of Mg since serpentine is common here (asbestos... you know...). Although there are spruce-fir stands, we live in an ecological region called "Erabliere à bouleau jaune de l'Est" (a sugar maple bioclimatic domain).

I saw a lot of dark pink flowers in stands from the Canadian Shield in fir-spruce stands with sandy soil. The ecological domain was a more « northern » one (fir). The plants were growing in acidic soil in coniferous forest growing in that area (OK... acidic is not an accurate measure... sorry). 

For the light, I don't think it influences coloration since we can find white, light pink and dark pink flowers in shade, dappled shade and sometimes full sun. Actually Cypripedium acaule seems to grow better with a lot of light in our province but I guess that like many plants it needs more shade in warmer areas.


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2011)

Cyp acule aren't very common in most of TN, and only a couple places where they number lots of plants (Fiery Gizzard State Park??) But I've noticed a similar range (in very small areas) in color in more common woodland plants like Jack in the pulpits.

I've transplanted a few of these from the woods to our property, and they they tend to hold their color type as they were in the woods, but sometimes with very different growth habit. That's not to say that the parameter controlling color is the same in my backyard as it is in the woods.


----------



## Dido (Dec 9, 2011)

Maybe sopmeone can send me a white one and I will try it under my condition, and will tell the resultzs to all of you.:evil:


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 9, 2011)

Dido said:


> Maybe sopmeone can send me a white one and I will try it under my condition, and will tell the resultzs to all of you.:evil:



I want 2 of the alba ones!!!oke:


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 9, 2011)

I really like the white. The deep red is very nice too, though.


----------



## JC94030 (Dec 14, 2011)

Cyp acaule is prevalent in Franconia Notch State Park NH. I used to go there every June when I lived in Boston.
The good news is that alba and other variants are not so hard to find in these large populations.
I thought that pretty much every variant was gorgeous.
JC


----------



## Dido (Dec 15, 2011)

do you have photos on that


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 15, 2011)

I put some pics of white here

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21307&highlight=acaule


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 15, 2011)

many places in the adirondack park they can be like dandelions

nice pics!


----------



## Dido (Dec 16, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I put some pics of white here
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21307&highlight=acaule



Sorry forget that they are from you. 

Could fell in love with them everytime I see them. 

Hope to get a plant one day. or could get pollen Seed from it. :drool:

But reginae alba was a dream too, and now I have a few. And they became more and more availbael here. :evil:


----------

